# Conquest 4 Rethought



## huck (Feb 10, 2008)

I bought a conquest 4 a few months back. Did nothing but ***** about it .Trying to blame the bow for my lousy shooting. I changed the cams from supersoft to z2ccr and buckled down determened to shoot better. Also put on a jaeger grip AND made a CUSTOM two finger tab. PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE and now the bow shoots awsome! The old saying goes it aint the bow its the man behind it! HUCK


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Some times it takes a while.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I first tried Super Soft cams on my Conquest III, and never could shoot them well. I have since read where many don't like those cams. I even read one thread where the poster suggested you never see the pros shooting those cams. Anyway, I went to the Minimax cam, and really, really like mine.

I also had trouble getting good clearance from my NAP flipper, even with a plunger. Someone out here suggested I try a launcher arm style of rest. On his advice, I bought a Tiger Tuff and it has worked quiet well for me. I must do something funny with my grip. I know my hand placement is fine. I have an after market grip (torgueless). And I do not actually grip the bow. But for some reason, my inside feather wanted to bump. I do not have that problem with the launcher arm rest, and can shoot a good clean bare shaft at 20 yds. I mean it flies like a dart.

Good luck. When I read your previous posts, I was tempted to make an offer on your bow. Don't get rid of it. You'll probably regret it.

Cato


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

I went from a Conquest II with a Mathews competition grip to a Conquest 4. Also virtually no shooting for 4 or 5 years (done less than 10 shoots in 4 years with minimal practice the weekend before the shoot)

anyway, I tried the C4 in the pro shop and loved the feel but it has taken a lot of trial and error getting my grip correct. a little too much palm and not enough thumb pad and there are all sorts of problems.

I think my issues are more to do with my form than the bow. Now that I'm getting my form back I'm finding the bow much nicer than the CII and have had to buy another dozen arrow cos of too much arrow damage while tuning the bow.

I'm certainly very happy with the C4 and am looking forward to getting sight marks in so I can actually start competing (darn work gets in the way too much at the moment).

Dean


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

*Problems shooting fingers w/ one cam bows...*

Unless you have straight vertical nock travel, there is going to be difficulty getting good arrow flight and hence good/better accuracy when trying to shoot a one cam compound.
The MaxCam is an excellent design for the release shooter, but if you want to really shoot great using a fingers release, you need a rest setup that gives plenty of both vertical give and horizontal give , (like using a plunger button).
When I used to shoot the one-cams with fingers I combined the plunger button ,(we used to refer to them as "Berger buttons" as Vic Berger invented the critter back in the early 70's), along with the outside arm of a prong-type rest.
Check out this link for an example:
http://www.huntersfriend.com/Arrow-Rests/arrow-rests.htm
This is a good informative article.
It may take some creative rigging, but such a combo does provide a good "firm" (as opposed to a too "springy") setup. One can even turn the outside prong-arm (like on a NAP 3000 prong rest) outwards, and remove the inner prong-arm altogether for a really adjustable setup...one that doesn't cause too much fumbling when adjusting the horizontal and vertical positioning of the rest.

Hope all this helps.
bowtinkerer


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Interesting thread. I"ve owned and shot a Conquest II and Ovation and had a very difficult time shooting either very well despite trying different or no grips. I finally stopped trying and went onto more forgiving bows. I'm currently shooting Apex bows but went through a Hoyt stage inbetween. I know that if you try hard enough, you can shoot these bows very well but I wonder what the point is when there are more forgiving bows available. If a bow doesn't shoot well for you from the get go, why work at it so hard?


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

AKRuss said:


> Interesting thread. I"ve owned and shot a Conquest II and Ovation and had a very difficult time shooting either very well despite trying different or no grips. I finally stopped trying and went onto more forgiving bows. I'm currently shooting Apex bows but went through a Hoyt stage inbetween. I know that if you try hard enough, you can shoot these bows very well but I wonder what the point is when there are more forgiving bows available. If a bow doesn't shoot well for you from the get go, why work at it so hard?



"Cause that's part of the 'fun' of it;...getting to 'tinker' with all the gizmos.:whoo:


----------



## huck (Feb 10, 2008)

*tweak*

tweak a little-shoot a little-tweak a little- shoot a little- tweak-tweak-tweak shoot a lot-tweak a little. I am finally learning, set up the bow - tweak it till it is shooting well-and then just keep on practicing till you get it right. huck


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Huh. i moved downs through the cams and ended up with the super soft. it shoots very well for me.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*I dont get it*

I shoot a c3 with mini max cam,Love it. But I am trying to get my Q2XL to shoot light weight for indoors, when i have the dw turned down to below 65# or so I cant shoot it worth beans. I turn it up and shoot better but shootig=ng that many arrows in a night hurts my elbow. Does anybody know what is going on , and how I can fix it?


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

wirenut583 said:


> I shoot a c3 with mini max cam,Love it. But I am trying to get my Q2XL to shoot light weight for indoors, when i have the dw turned down to below 65# or so I cant shoot it worth beans. I turn it up and shoot better but shootig=ng that many arrows in a night hurts my elbow. Does anybody know what is going on , and how I can fix it?


The closer the draw wt. is set to the max. wt. of your limbs,theoretically the better the bow will shoot. The lower you set the wt. the less in tune the bow becomes -- theoretically. The ideal would be to shoot the bow at the max wt. for which the limbs are rated. Presimably you are shooting 70lb limbs turned down under 65lbs. maybe the fix, albeit expensive, is to get 60lbs limbs cranked all the way up. It is what I had to do(along with getting the super soft cams).

I have also found that when shooting with fingers, high let off, and low draw weight, my release does not seems as smooth as with a higher draw wt. I don't know why. I shoot different bows at different wts and this is just something that I noticed right away.

Having gonew through all the cam variations, some just shoot differently at different wts.


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

*rethinkng...*

Just some notions about getting a smooth "crisp" release w/ fingers:

IMO, A higher holding weight, (like w/ the 60% letoff cam), and using a good conscious, follow-through technique allows the shooter to "get off of the string" better.

Good shooting, all.
bowtinkerer


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

bowtinkerer said:


> Unless you have straight vertical nock travel, there is going to be difficulty getting good arrow flight and hence good/better accuracy when trying to shoot a one cam compound.
> The MaxCam is an excellent design for the release shooter, but if you want to really shoot great using a fingers release, you need a rest setup that gives plenty of both vertical give and horizontal give , (like using a plunger button).
> When I used to shoot the one-cams with fingers I combined the plunger button ,(we used to refer to them as "Berger buttons" as Vic Berger invented the critter back in the early 70's), along with the outside arm of a prong-type rest.
> Check out this link for an example:
> ...


What type of cam system do you shoot ?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I just read Bernie Pellerite's book, "Idiot Proof Archery" and he made a point that we often concentrate on the release itself instead of the follow-through. Since I shoot with back tension, I wind up touching the back of my neck after the shot. He makes the point that a golfer or tennis player swings through the shot and does not consider the actual impact. Now when I'm aiming, I try to imagine the follow through, touching the back of my neck, instead of the loose and it seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

wirenut583 said:


> I shoot a c3 with mini max cam,Love it. But I am trying to get my Q2XL to shoot light weight for indoors, when i have the dw turned down to below 65# or so I cant shoot it worth beans. I turn it up and shoot better but shootig=ng that many arrows in a night hurts my elbow. Does anybody know what is going on , and how I can fix it?


Don't forget if you alter the draw weight of the bow then you are altering the spine of the arrows that the bow needs to shoot properly. Drop poundage and you need a softer arrow.


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

capool said:


> What type of cam system do you shoot ?


The setup that I described was used with the One-Cam bows --- like the Mathews Original MaxCam and the Martin Fuzion and Dyna cams.


----------

